# Dalco Athletic Offers New Tear Away Glitz Appliqu�



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Dalco Athletic Offers New Tear Away Glitz Appliqué*

Create dazzling appliqué lettering and shapes that require no precutting with Dalco’s new Tear Away Glitz appliqué fabric. The material consists of glitter flakes encased in a high-quality heat seal adhesive that is bonded to the garment after sewing. 

An outline stitch is sewn to show placement of the material, which should be slightly larger than the outline. The back of Tear Away Glitz is sprayed with an adhesive and placed inside the hoop. The design is embroidered using a running stitch and a thin satin stitch. Once sewing is completed, the excess is easily pulled away leaving a sewn appliqué. Heat seal the sewn design and it’s finished. 

Save the time it takes to precut letters or the cost of buying precut pieces. It comes in 12-inch by 19.5-inch strips, and there is no minimum order. In addition, it also can be purchased on a 5-yard roll that is 19.5-inches wide. It comes in silver, gold, red, black, green, royal blue, and hot pink.

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for decorating team and spiritwear. It also offers roll materials to cut your own. For a copy of the latest catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

